# Shingle plants



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone on here is into shingle plants or knows alot about them. I really love the look of the Asian ones like Rhaphidophora that are in cultivation. Are there any South American types out there? I'd love to get ahold of some, and I've seen pics of them in books on the Amazon so I know that they're out there. I figure Monstera and Macgravia have that climbing habit but they're not really available.

Any ideas?


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Like you, I wish there were more Central/South America shingle plants available. They seem to be kind of rare, but some species of _Rhaphidophora_ and _Dischidia_ can act as a good substitutes. I prefer _Rhaphidophora_ since they are aroids, but that is just me. You can also use _Scindapsus pictus_ or some species of _Pothos_ as well. Some shingle (or shingle like) plants from Central/South America that you might be able to get are _Begonia glabra_, _Monstera dubia_, and _Monstera siltepecana_. Hopefully Harry and/or Chuck will speak up and list more options.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Like Jon mentioned many other plants will shingle, but the Rhaphidophoras are probably the best at it when looking for something to hug the wall of cork or driftwood they are do a great job. Most of them have a juvenile form that changes as the plant matures and gets larger but that rarely happens in small vivs. If you are attending Naac I will have 4-6 types of Rhaphs available plus some other philodendrons. The burle marx fantasy is a great shingling philo and a beautiful addition to any viv. If you can't make Naac send me a pm and I should be able to help you out with a few things.

I also would encourage you to participate in the plant swaps that happen periodically here on the board, they are a great way to increase your collection of viv proven plants.

Harry and Chuck may also weigh in on this with more detailed info. than I can sputter out.

thanks
Eric


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I guess it also depend on how tight you're expecting them to shingle... flat up against their background like the Rhaphs are so well known for, or looser like the burle marx fantasy/S. pictus type. Is Begonia thelmae considered a shingler? I know the Pelliona that looks like thelmae is... but they are asian.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

I have a neat one that "fell" into my pack in Peru. But I really need to take better care of it.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks guys! So far I have Marcgravia, Monstera dubia, Monstera siltepecana, and Burle Marx Philo in my tanks. The philo is tiny right now but I have high hopes of that one, those are truly beautiful plants! I guess the marcgravia is probably the best S. A. genus for shingling....

I'm always up for plant swaps! My collection does have a few hard to get things, and I'm always looking for rarer S. American stuff so feel free to PM me if you have or want anything. Right now Im concentrating on aroids, gesneriads, and pleurothallids, or anything else thats hard to get.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Opps, what I thought was Monstera dubia is something else. So if anyone has dubia and can spare some then let me know


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I am a huge fan of the shingling Dischidia species. I have about 20 or so different types representing about 13 species. There are still others I do not have though. They are some of the neatest plants. My favorite of all time...

*Dischidia astephana*


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Antone I have to say that those look a lot like lumpy scale. :lol:


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

There are a number of South American shinglers but very few are in cultivation. Allot of what is sold as Monstera dubia is Rhaphidophora cryptantha. Most all the shingle aroids are juvenile forms and many are difficult to get to shingle. But once they start they are fantastic!

There are a number of Begonias that shingle somewhat like P burle marx Fantasy. But, I don't have any names that come to mind except Begonia maurandiae but I have found it elusive to say the least.

The genus of Marcgravia have a number of species that shingle well when in the juvenile form. They will most likely not mature enough in a viv to develop the mature form either.

I have found that many of the smaller Philos will shingle well but usually only do so once they attain some height. Most exhibit this well in the juvenile leaf forms such as Philodendron sodiroi. 

Don't forget to look for shingling orchids. There are some cool ones out there like Psychopsiella limminghei.


----------

